# Tivos working together



## acman413 (Jul 26, 2007)

I have not seen in here or heard about this. How about if you have more then one TiVo and you want to record something or have a season pass and the tuners on that tivo are used, why can't the other TiVo record the show then auto-transfer the show? :up:


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

Or just be able to record it... that would be nice. I hear that Replay could do that.



acman413 said:


> I have not seen in here or heard about this. How about if you have more then one TiVo and you want to record something or have a season pass and the tuners on that tivo are used, why can't the other TiVo record the show then auto-transfer the show? :up:


----------



## Uncle Briggs (Sep 11, 2004)

I think that was the first suggestion I made here after I got my second single tuner TiVo. I don't think it will ever happen now that most TiVos have dual tuners.


----------



## purefct (Dec 3, 2003)

I have a dual Tuner and still have conflicts. It would be awesome to have the second or third or tenth Tivo in my house (I only have two DVR's!) pick up the slack when there is a conflict, then if the owner has specified in a setting either leave it on the recording Tivo or automatically transfer it to the Tivo with the conflict.

It would also be great when you ran out of disk space owners had the option to specify auto deleted programs would be transferred to other Tivos rather than being deleted.


----------



## acman413 (Jul 26, 2007)

just wondering if there has been any thought from TiVo on this?


----------



## Silvester (Oct 4, 2007)

How about moving a TiVo Season Pass to another TiVo on your network. Seems like a simple idea. Also why should a Green thumbs Up display on a program that you already have a Season Pass for.


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

Silvester said:


> How about moving a TiVo Season Pass to another TiVo on your network. Seems like a simple idea. Also why should a Green thumbs Up display on a program that you already have a Season Pass for.


Because the thumbs up (or down) is used to decide what suggestions to record. The Suggestions algorythm looks for simple patterns in what you say you like or dislike. If you thumbs up lots of Clint Eastwood movies but thumbs down John Wayne movies, then it may decide you like Clint Eastwood, but aren't thrilled about westerns. Conversely, if you thumbs up lots of Westerns inlcuing John Wayne and Clint Eastwood westerns, but thumbs down non-westerns with both actors, the TiVo may decide it is westerns you like, not particularly either actor. A thumbs up on 2 or 3 of the "similar items" list will suggest to the TiVo it may be well served to suggest the other items on the list.


----------

